# Has anyone found some lakes that are frozzen near bemidji?



## klehrbri (Nov 30, 2009)

Ice on near Bemidji????


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i haven't even seen a pond frozen over and i just drove from fargo to duluth. its going to be awhile.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

You're from Bemidji...you tell us!


----------



## klehrbri (Nov 30, 2009)

I am currently am not in bemidji


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

We tried to fish Plantagenet on Friday in the boat and couldn't launch because of ice in the bay, but the rest of the lake was wide open. The sloughs and very small water are icing, but that's about it.


----------



## klehrbri (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info. this will be my first year ice fishing up in bemidji. Im looking to get into some nice crappies. Does anyone know of some ok crappie lakes in the area "other then Red lake"?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Check out the Lake Finder at the MN DNR Web site. Search lakes in the county you're fishing in. Check for their creel survey. That's usually the first thing I look at before I go to a new area. They also have maps, but they're not the best. Should be close enough to help you find your berrings. Cross reference the lake with Mapquest or Google Maps to find out if the lakes are close to you. 
Good lucke :beer:


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

i have a couple of friends who live in Park Rapids and they were ice fishing this past weekend on <20acre lakes, you should be able to find some ice on the small lakes around there..


----------

